# carbon fiber custom modded server case



## deutscher Scharfschü (Jul 25, 2008)

hi, i will be purchasing a full server tower probably chiftec mesh big tower. i will spray the interior a matte onyx black. 

well any ways i decided on putting a rad on the very top (4 120mm fans).
and a the same rad in the front  as well as a dual 80mm rad in the rear. and the bottom fans pushing any left over hot air out. but for this case it would be ridiculously heavy to carry.. so in order to carry it from place to place i will keep the original frame but replace all panels aside from the rear with carbon fiber. i will not putt any vents on the side panels. (and also a pelican carrying case for transportation.)

http://compositeenvisions.com/rigid...r-panel-12-x24-x-055-1-5mm-2x2-twill-188.html

i will spend an est. $5000-$7000 on the internal components alone.

Supposed Specs:

Custom Full tower/server ATX case
ASUS Striker II Extreme 790i 
Intel QX9650 OC-3.66
(4x) OCZ  2GB DDR3 1600Mhz 
2x WD 300GB Raptor HD's in Raid0 (for vista and games)
2x WD 1TB SATA II RE2 HD's in Raid 0 9for music, pictures,movies,ETC.)
Koolance 1300w power supply (liquid cooled)
2x ATi 4870 x2s in crossfireX or 2x GTX 280s in SLI
ASUS Xonar Dx2
KILLER gaming network card
AGEA PhysX card (yeah i know that not many games utilize it,but its an extreme system)
LaCie 301828U d2 External Blu-ray Drive

i also was thinking about a fan controller that i would externally mount with the blu-ray drive

onto the display and speakers! i already own a Nakamichi AV-3s Stereo receiver that sounds amazing. but i am buying a full set of Synchrony speakers to replace my old Polks (gift).

so you can imagine the sound quality! i am also buying the HP DreamColor LP2480zx 24" Professional LCD Display possibly two (depending on how broke it will make me) and the corresponding printer. i already have a 32" samsung HDTV but i'm not satisfied with the color properties and its compatibility with ATI Catalyst (not very good looking at proper resolution so i run it at a lower resolution.

now back to cooling. every thing will have Koolance fittings/Nozzles... the MoBo will have all Koolance Blocks. the Cpu will use D-tek Fuzion V2 (and just like Energy FX i will nickel plate the copper and Lap the contact surface for best results.) the video cards will use koolance blocks as well as the PhysX card. i will use Koolance HD-60 hard drive blocks which can cool two cards each. i want to have a complex looping path.. i was thinking of having...

one koolance cylindric 200mm reservoir approximately 566ml (19 fl.oz.).

which sends coolant to the two larger rads, then to 4 Koolance PMP-400 with a connected intake but separate outputs.

all the pumps will be modded on the door of may chasis.

Pump A) leads to the CPU then to rear rad back to reservoir.
Pump B) leads to the GPUs the to the PPU the back to the reservoir.
Pump C) leads to the PSU the back to the Reservoir. 
pump D) leads to the MoBo then to the Hds 

(quick note: this projects main theme is Internal tubing! so i will place the PSU 3" back into the case and cover tubing with custom cut aluminum or carbon fiber)
I am making this Rig not for gaming..er... not just for gaming, i am a high school student and am planning on going to NYU or a simular art school for film and graphic design. i plan on using it with my Sony HD Video Cam and want editing to be faster. i want a pc that can preform the tasks of the trade without ease, it might be a little overkill but i plan on making it last a long time. 
I will have a project log but i have not purchased any thing yet... so by presenting you this you can critique and suggest without anything being set in stone.

-Dylan Grasso

P.S. Black tubing with clear cathodes or Blue with Clear Cathodes.


----------



## 1freedude (Jul 26, 2008)

That will be one bad rig.  I can say only this:  replacing just the side panels will not drop the weight you think it will.  I'm an aerospace welder and advanced composite technician.  I have been working w/ CF since '99.  Getting down to it, the real meat of a case is all of the bracing to help keep it rigid;  without it, they would act like a sponge, getting twisted, squeezed, bent, etc.  I'm not a gamer, or a film editor, or app dev, just a structural mechanic.  This place (tech PowerUP) gives me ideas for my ideas.  You need to lighten up in other places besides the panels.  The only metal that will be your friend with your case is titanium, but you don't need any metal at all if you use CF.

Congratulations on your computer, 

Dick


----------



## AnomalouS (Jan 21, 2009)

any update on this? did it happen?


----------



## 1freedude (Jun 18, 2009)

he pm'd me about some panels, but nothing after that


----------

